# Weekend without kids



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

He is picking them up tonight & bringing them back on Sunday. Which is great as he can do all the running around to Taekwondo class, horse riding lesson & birthday parties (I didn't buy a present so he has to do that too) Let him have all the stuff I do all of the time & see how he likes it. 

So my plan is to have a glass or 2 of pinot noir & watch one of the DVDs I picked up from the library (The Expendables/The other guys/eat, pray,love - hopefully 1 of them is decent).

Tomorrow take the dog for a good hike in the morning. Do the final coat of paint in the kitchen. Buy new bed linens for myself. I like 2 and not sure which to buy - the black/white set, or the bright citrus blossom set. Advice? I am kinda leaning to the citrus, its so cheerful looking. 

I am trying to make enough changes to MY home so I don't keep feeling the reminders of him here. 

Maybe I'll go to the movies too. Wanted to see the Lincoln Lawyer. Matthew McConaghy hubba hubba...


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Babyheart said:


> bright citrus blossom set. Advice? I am kinda leaning to the citrus, its so cheerful looking.


citrus blossom set



> I am trying to make enough changes to MY home so I don't keep feeling the reminders of him here.


thats a good plan, keeps you busy as well.



> Maybe I'll go to the movies too. Wanted to see the Lincoln Lawyer. Matthew McConaghy hubba hubba...




xx


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

i would pick the black white set but that's just my taste  pick what makes 'you' happy 
let me know if you do watch eat pray love. i have it but haven't watched it yet. have a nice weekend, enjoy your 'you' time


----------



## AlwaysThinkingMaybe (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

mama said:


> i would pick the black white set but that's just my taste  pick what makes 'you' happy
> let me know if you do watch eat pray love. i have it but haven't watched it yet. have a nice weekend, enjoy your 'you' time


Black was the choice of my W, one reason why I wouldn't pick black


----------



## scleary8100 (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a fun weekend! This is also going to be my first weekend with no kids or husband. I am sad, but also looking forward to it in a way. I have plans with friends tonight and possibly tomorrow night, I have homework to do and on Sunday I am going to visit my sister...so I will be pretty busy! Enjoy


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

good for you 8100, have a great time.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

> So my plan is to have a glass or 2 of pinot noir & watch one of the DVDs I picked up from the library


OMG girl..i would've joined you in a second...sound so good.Have fun!



> Let him have all the stuff I do all of the time & see how he likes it.


That's a great plan :smthumbup:



> I am trying to make enough changes to MY home so I don't keep feeling the reminders of him here.


I have to tell you I got a girly bedroom set for that reason .I have a king size bed with pink floral designs ...Sorry but when we get back together he is sleeping in it :rofl:


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

vivea said:


> I have to tell you I got a girly bedroom set for that reason .I have a king size bed with pink floral designs ...Sorry but when we get back together he is sleeping in it :rofl:


Sounds fine to me (sleeping in a single bed with plain off white sheets


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got black sheets with white linen with black satin flowers embroidered on, my bedroom is all black and white, I thought about changing it (I did the living room) but I love it, so why should I! Sod him! 

Well Im going on my 'date' I dont know what else to call it! Tomorrow evening, my parents are having my children because as yet (and it probably wont ever happen) in the last (almost) 5 months he hasn't taken them over night....and now he'll be moving into a house share he wont ever be... I suppose I have am lucky that a gentleman is even interested seeing as he knows all this lol!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> I've got black sheets with white linen with black satin flowers embroidered on, my bedroom is all black and white, I thought about changing it (I did the living room) but I love it, so why should I! Sod him!
> 
> Well Im going on my 'date' I dont know what else to call it! Tomorrow evening, my parents are having my children because as yet (and it probably wont ever happen) in the last (almost) 5 months he hasn't taken them over night....and now he'll be moving into a house share he wont ever be... I suppose I have am lucky that a gentleman is even interested seeing as he knows all this lol!


at least 2 gentlemen you mean


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

WHAT? You are just north of NYC and didn't make plans to come down here and visit? We could've gone into town and seen this GREAT BAND at his awesome restaurant and had their homemade beer. Whatsthemattawityou? :slap:

Oh well...NEXT TIME 

Yah, I got the house to myself now. My husband ACTUALLY CALLED and made arrangements with my son to pick him up! I didn't hear from him. He called my son. My son called me and said "I think Daddy is coming to pick me up for real because he called me."

I said "Have fun, lock up". Got home with a bottle of wine and a sandwich and found the house empty. HAPPY DAY! :woohoo:

Then my daughter texts me. Says she is bringing her friends over to see a movie AND this boy she likes is coming over..and GET THIS... The kid's MOTHER wants to MEET me before she drops him off! :rofl: I mean, this kid is SIXTEEN. What is this? A fuc*kin' play date? Geez..I thought I was DONE with such BS..

Lord SAVE me from overprotective parental units.. :banghead:

So my daugher says "Ma, please, it's important." 

So I go out (half drunk) and meet his lady. What a tighta*ss. Geez.  .Make nice nice and then we go inside and watch _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_ with my daughter and her buddies. I had warned my daughter that if she brings friends home and I'm there she'll have to put up with me. She didn't seem to mind..much. :rofl:

Then they left. She's sleeping over a friend's house so I get her bed, which was MY bed. Nice, soft King Sized bed. I miss it. Told her I'd pick her up at 10:30 am and we'd do breakfast. 

Tomorrow afternoon I go down to visit my buddy and do a hike and then lunch/dinner. 

Oh..now the bad part. On Sunday at some point, I gotta go over to the H's house and get some of my stuff. Stuff like kayaking gear, camping stuff, bike rack for my Jeep, tools, etc. Ugh. I hate dealing with him. NOT a good way to end what should be a good weekend. 

Hopefully I'll get some additional storage space soon. I put in for some garage space at my apartment building and they said if/when a garage become open I'll get it. Until then I'll have to deal with my H and his BS. 

Maybe he'll be passed out and I'll be able to sneak in..


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

AmImad said:


> Tomorrow evening, my parents are having my children because as yet (and it probably wont ever happen) in the last (almost) 5 months he hasn't taken them over night....and now he'll be moving into a house share he wont ever be... I suppose I have am lucky that a gentleman is even interested seeing as he knows all this lol!


What? That's not right. YOU need freedom and time to yourself too! You gotta address that..

I'm SO glad that my kids are older. My son can't be left overnight by himself so if my daugher is away I'll be leaving him at the H's house. As it is my H wants to see my son every weekend (so he says ) If I want to assure myself of that I can just drop him off. 

I FULLY intend to take some trips away this summer. That's why I want my camping gear back. Soon I'll be planning to do some camping trips BEFORE the busy summer season and damn well he'll be taking my son! He ruined LAST summer for me and no WAY am I gonna let this summer go by without some vacation time. 

Just because we are MOTHERS doesn't mean we are DEAD. The HUSBANDS are parents too! Why do THEY get to go off and have fun and not YOU? We deserve ME time too! FIGHT for your RIGHT to PARTY! (or whatever it is you want to do..)


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like you all are going to have great weekends. At first I was so against H taken the kids , now I really can't wait. 

He has already broken 3 promises to them and it is starting to piss me off. I don't think he wants them there cause then he won't be able to talk to his women ! 

I know the first weekend I have home alone , I'm inviting my gf's over and we are going to sit here and drink some wine and have a great night !


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Jaded Heart said:


> Sounds like you all are going to have great weekends. At first I was so against H taken the kids , now I really can't wait.
> 
> He has already broken 3 promises to them and it is starting to piss me off. I don't think he wants them there cause then he won't be able to talk to his women !


pretty pathetic if you ask me, I know I loved having my kids for a weekend (1st marriage - oh, reminds me must send b'day wishes to my 1st fife today!), and when 2nd W came on the scene the kids came first, but she knew that was the way things were going to be, when the kids were not there, she always came first. 

I know the first weekend I have home alone , I'm inviting my gf's over and we are going to sit here and drink some wine and get totally sozzled [/QUOTE]

ok, just fixed that last bit for you


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> WHAT? You are just north of NYC and didn't make plans to come down here and visit? We could've gone into town and seen this GREAT BAND at his awesome restaurant and had their homemade beer. Whatsthemattawityou? :slap:
> 
> Oh well...NEXT TIME


YES we will do this. Need to rebuild my coffers first LOL


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Crankshaw said:


> at least 2 gentlemen you mean


at least 2?! Huh! :scratchhead:


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

My oldest wouldn't go with him as he was yelling at me because I talked to his parents & they know what's going on. He hasn't returned any of their calls & they have been over here visiting the kids. What was I supposed to say - nothing? 

I guess he's just mad now because more people know what a jerk he is. 

So then he was mad our son wouldn't go. He told me to tell him he had to go. I said he is 9, I cannot force him to go anywhere. Then he said that its not fair on him as he had to deal with moving out. I told him that was his choice to move out, and if I remembered correctly he couldn't get out of here fast enough. 

What a jerk. He is going to see his parents tonight after he drops the other 2 kids home. Be interesting to see how he tries to spin this to them. 

Oh and I got my new bed set. Floral girly set, really comfy & feels like sleeping in a cloud of flowers  Not usually my style but it is such a switchup I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> at least 2?! Huh! :scratchhead:


yes princess


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Babyheart said:


> My oldest wouldn't go with him as he was yelling at me because I talked to his parents & they know what's going on. He hasn't returned any of their calls & they have been over here visiting the kids. What was I supposed to say - nothing?
> 
> I guess he's just mad now because more people know what a jerk he is.
> 
> ...


in other words, his spin sessions are falling apart !
(sarcasm on) poor him (sarcasm off)



> Oh and I got my new bed set. Floral girly set, really comfy & feels like sleeping in a cloud of flowers  Not usually my style but it is such a switchup I am really enjoying it.


----------

